# Past Grows



## LdyLunatic (Mar 29, 2006)

Thought i would share a few shots from past grows in the Lunatic household  

First up....AK-47 ...from clones outside our home


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 29, 2006)

these shots are of  Black Domina x Jack Flash....i am kicking myself in the butt for not taking more pics of her (only grew out one plant to see flower time) still have some seed....she is a definite must grow again....very resinous bud and a deep body and mind stone


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 29, 2006)

God bud...this one was very purple during most of its growth cycle after flowering began...a very heavy smell...and a very potent high...this was another definate must do again


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 29, 2006)

and some Legends Ultimate Indica...and damn!!!  she was a fine indica...extremely heavy high and a very thick smell to her...man she was a good stone...i do miss her


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 29, 2006)

Shishkaberry...this lady is the hubby's absolute fav...a fast flowering period of 45 days and she packs a heavy sweet scent...makes my nose tickle just thinking about the scent  

a very deep stone sure to make you have a perma grin   <-- i swear i look just like that after smoking a joint to my head  and i can't stop


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 29, 2006)

Cinderella 99...this strain was recommended by another med user....she is a very mind numbing pot...

i swear after smoking Cindy for more than two days you will begin to forget how to put sentences together...i have more than once been saying something to the husband and forgotten *** i was talking about mid sentence...   you get confused...but hey...you don't care....shes that good  

drawback is a very low yeild


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 29, 2006)

and last....but not least....this is my personal fav to date G13...we have tried forever to find pure uncrossed G13 seeds...can't be found....we were lucky enough though to find clones of her...and mothered one out... 

this is definitely the most hard hitting body stone i have ever smoked...a very hashy smell and a deep flavor

totally mind numbing and only a small amount needs to be smoked to achieve this


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2006)

for the show. Each and everyone of those strains and pics are killer. I see you and the hubby have a green thumb for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up the great work and be sure to smoke one for me.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 29, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> and last....but not least....this is my personal fav to date G13...we have tried forever to find pure uncrossed G13 seeds...can't be found....we were lucky enough though to find clones of her...and mothered one out...
> 
> this is definitely the most hard hitting body stone i have ever smoked...a very hashy smell and a deep flavor
> 
> totally mind numbing and only a small amount needs to be smoked to achieve this


You're killin me with all these beauties! My God! You guys have been some kinda busy.

G13...

Hmmmmmm, got a link to your fav?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks *THE BROTHER'S GRUNT* and *Stoney Bud*  

the hubbys been growing for a bit...i have been helping along slowly....i was scared of killing everything...turns out..its a bit easier than i thought  

G13 link 

it is possible to find many crosses of the G13...the hubby and i are hoping to soon cross her with a male shishkaberry in the hopes of bringing the flower time down a bit


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow you definatly have alot of experiance growing you guys have grown lots of awesome strains your newest grow is looking good also.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow those are gorgeous buds.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks again for your compliments...

thought i would show a few more pics  

Some shishkaberry


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

some more SKB....gawd i love this bud


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

Cinderella 99 ....i love her so much too


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

Killer Green Bud ....and yes...it is just like the name suggests....its killer for sure...perma grin stoned silly heavy hard all around i love this high    do you know what i mean?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

KGB dry pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 13, 2006)

*Nice buds and strains LL. Wish i was there to smoke some with ya. Nice, very nice. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks TBG....if you ever head North...come to the island...i will happily share many tokes with you


----------



## whiteboy09 (Apr 24, 2006)

Damn, makes my mouth water


----------

